# Opening A Campground Around Shawnee,Ohio



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello everyone I have a question for you guys and would like some honest feed back. My parents are opening a campground right off of StRt.93 with direct access to Wayne National forest. There is also more public hunting within a couple of miles driving. They are planning to charge 20 bucks a night for 2 guys. No electric or water. What's your thoughts good or bad?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think thats a good price will be be open this season


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Sounds a little steep for a tent site. We stay in a hotel during gun season and by the time we split the bill up it's not much more than that. We have also stayed at a campground in WNF that had shower facilities and paid $6 per man per night for a tent site.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Hey bassblaster, was that campground near marrietta leith run? If so can they be reserved for the gun season. As for the other part of the thread it sounds affordable.10 bucks a head a nite maybe buy 3 get one free or something would work too. just a thought.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Let me clear one thing up you can bring your own camper same price with a generator. 

The camp should be open by November this year.

In the future they hope to have a shower house and other things 
have to get all the State permits and etc.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Goldfish,
with the lack of camping areas in that area they should do fine. For $20.00 a night it would be worth it just to know they would be watching your camp while you were out hunting. 4 or more in a camper for 3 or 4 night? well worth 5 bucks a night. Good luck to them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Snack......The campground I was referring to was Williams Campground in New Straitsville. We stay there when we go quad riding at WNF. I should also mention that the shower and bathroom facilities are not the best and the entire campground is on a hill.


I don't believe you'll have any trouble renting sites at that price, I was just speaking from my personal experience with primitive sites.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Have they thought of seasonal rentals? I have been looking for membership in a campground somewhere in southern and south eastern ohio. Let me know if they come up with seasonal rates.

Huntinbull


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

$20 sounds like a reasonable amount for a fee. You mentioned that it is for 2 people. I don't know how many campgrounds that I have camped on that have charged per person. They generally have restrictions on number of vehicles on the site and number of campers/tents. I am not sure how much more it would cost for additional people but I would think that if it goes up much for say $4 guys in a small camper that you will lose them for that reason.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Williams campground, we used to ride up there from doar run what a blast.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't say much right now but things are looking like this might be a better 
campground from the start than planned.

It has access to over 3 thousand acres of wayne and with private property around most of it you don't run into many guys because of the hike in from a nearby road is long. Trust me guys as the son I am glad to see my parents dreams coming true But I am losing some good deer hunting and morels. 
Thanks for all the responses keep them coming if you have an idea. Right now if nothing changes 4 men can camp for 30 bucks


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Are there any facilities with TP or do ya bring yer own and find a tree?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

$ 20.00 per night no electric no water, to step, I've paid $12.00 per night for water, & Electric, and paid $ 17.00 the highest this year for the same, even got a free bag of ice in the deal....LOL...check around what other camp ground in your area are charging, compare and adjust your prices to match or beat that, these prices I paid we in the Port clinton, Michigan area. maybe it's more where your from, But seriously if I was told $20.00 a night no water no electric, I'd keep going and find another one...Just being honest..good Luck


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

FishinDawg said:


> $ 20.00 per night no electric no water, to step, I've paid $12.00 per night for water, & Electric, and paid $ 17.00 the highest this year for the same, even got a free bag of ice in the deal....LOL...check around what other camp ground in your area are charging, compare and adjust your prices to match or beat that, these prices I paid we in the Port clinton, Michigan area. maybe it's more where your from, But seriously if I was told $20.00 a night no water no electric, I'd keep going and find another one...Just being honest..good Luck


 
20.00 bucks for two guys 30.00 for four. There could be showers and baths 
waiting to see


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Sounds good to me, I would pay 20$ without a complaint. LOL Showers and toilets? you're roughing it lol. I guess being EX Army I'm used to not having a shower for a week, and digging my own lil cat hole that's what makes it fun! 

I'm happy for your parents! Best of luck to them!


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Does this camp ground have access to the trails at Wayne? Both of the campgrounds at New straightsville are pits. Camp Ohio is pretty nice though.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Not the trails for quads. There will be bathrooms no showers. It's looking like 
this campground won't be ready until next year due to getting some state codes taking care of. I will let you know some organizations have gotten involved to help with the camp. This may turn out pretty nice, time will tell.


----------

